

Atom: free and open source for everyone to download - markhemmings
https://github.com/blog/1831-atom-free-and-open-source-for-everyone

======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704859)

------
carlosvergara
Couldn't get it running on my ubuntu 14.04. npm keeps complaining about
something or another, either with nodejs not being called node, or with gyp;
at this point I kind of just stopped trying.

------
gankgu
welcome.md says "1\. Atom is free during the beta period. " you can change
title to "free beta"

~~~
freshyill
Then the welcome.md is out of date. It's been open sourced.

~~~
espadrine
Something can be open-source and paid for. It is uncommon, because people can
build it on their own, but Sublime Text is an obvious counter-argument: people
are ready to pay for development, even when they could use it without paying.

~~~
ben336
ST isn't open sourced though, it just has a free trial that the developer has
never chosen to put a limit on.

------
mrbonner
Correction: "Atom: free and open source for everyone (with a Mac computer) to
download"

~~~
adamcw
There are build instructions for Linux and I think even Windows as well. I
think Ubuntu is currently the main target on the linux side.

Edit: Just double checked and there are Windows build instructions at
[https://github.com/atom/atom](https://github.com/atom/atom). Although I
haven't actually tried to follow them, so I'm not sure if they end in a usable
build.

~~~
16bytes
Just looking at the issue tracker seems to indicate there are some problems
with the windows build, but it does seems to indicate they are well on their
way.

